# Equalizer in Java



## thomasbe (18. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich programmiere gerade ein MP3 Programm in Java und brauche jetzt noch einen Equalizer. Ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob jemand ne gute Bibliothek kennt mit der man so etwas realisieren kann.

Vielen Dank schonmal
Gruß Thomas


----------



## procurve (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte vor ein oder zwei Jahren mal bischen mit FFT's (Fast Fourier Transformation) rumgespielt und einen kleinen Equalizer gebastelt, Beispielcode leider nicht mehr vorhanden.

Eine Bibliothek hatte ich damals aber nicht gefunden, dafür aber einige Funktionen, um FFT's performant zu berechnen. Einfach mal danach suchen. Eventuell gibt es aber mittlerweile eine Bibliothek dafür, da bin ich aber überfragt.


----------



## thomasbe (18. Dezember 2008)

Dankeschön procurve für deinen Tipp.

Also zu dem Thema Fast Fourier Transformation habe ich hier einmal eine sehr gute Seite gefunden:
http://www.developer.com/java/other/article.php/3457251#A_Sample_Program
Das meintest du doch, oder ?


----------



## procurve (18. Dezember 2008)

Ja, genau das meinte ich.
Man findet auch relativ shcnell Implementierungen des Algorithmus im Netz.

Viel Erfolg beim Umsetzen!


----------

